# Shipment Inherited furniture from Canada



## pdetombe (Jul 12, 2018)

We inherited 2 pieces of furniture from my wife's father who sadly passed away last April. The pieces (desk & armoire) are not of great value but carry significant sentimental value. We have been quoted $3,500 to ship those 2 items to France (Montpellier) which is a lot of money. Does anybody have experience or suggestions how to get these 2 items here to us at a more reasonable cost. We are not in any hurry, so slow boat solutions most welcome. Thanks, Pieter.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It was quite some time ago, but when I had a couple pieces of furniture to ship from the US to France, I was recommended (by the moving company where the items had been stored) to contact a local package sending service (one of those mail and package service shops - often a franchise operation). The mover worked with them particularly on "international" shipments of onesie-twosie items like a couple pieces of furniture. Or ask a local moving company if they can suggest who to work with.

The packaging company did the packaging of the items and then selected the most economical way to ship the specific items - though you will have to clear customs yourself when they arrive in France/Europe. (Bring proof of your status as an heir - preferably a probate certificate of some variety - to prove that all the necessary taxes have been paid already.) 

On re-reading your post, I note that a desk and an armoire may very well be particularly heavy items, which could account for the cost. I shipped a fairly light-weight secretary (a sort of a small, compact desk) and a Windsor chair, which was also not terribly heavy, plus a large painting. I think the final shipping costs ran to about $1200 - but because the painting got lost in transit, I wound up getting the shipment for free. I then used the same company to ship a couple of paintings (my mother was an artist - like you, sentimental value more than anything else) and IIRC, they came by FedEx for a couple hundred $. Be prepared to pay a bit for the customs clearance procedure itself, but with the proper documents there should be no VAT or customs charges as such.


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Will they disassemble to ship flat-packed, or are they craftsman built and 'fixed'?
As Bev says, it's the weight, but it also sounds like they will take up a lot of space, especially when well wrapped.


----------



## pdetombe (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for your insights. We have paperwork re: the inheritance, so should be ok on that front. As for disassembly, I doubt its possible; they are fairly old pieces, pre WW2 I would guess.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I also have to wonder about the recent increases in price for shipping, especially ocean freight, which is probably how two large, heavy pieces like that would have to be sent. $3500 may be a very reasonable price at the moment. Though do ask about how it will be shipped (air freight vs. ocean freight), how long before delivery, and whether the shipper will handle customs clearance for you. Or, nothing wrong with getting a second (and third) bid and see what is included.


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

They will fit into your house won't they? ie will they go through the front door and/or up any stairs? especially if they will not come apart


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Our shipment from Vancouver Island to Brittany arrives in Holland this week. The cost was $Can12,5000 for complete door to door service including wrapping and customs. Total volume is 13 cubic metres or 463 ft3 and includes quite a few pieces of furniture. Obviously the more you ship the less you pay per unit volume, however, your quote does seem a bit high. As suggested shop around. Another option might be UPakWeShip assuming it's available in your part of Canada. Someone in Canada would need to do the work for you. Essentially a flat pack is delivered on a pallet to your house, you pack and seal it, and they collect and ship it. The crate is quite tall so depending on the size, shape and robustness of your furniture this might be an option if you could stand the items vertically.


----------



## pdetombe (Jul 12, 2018)

travertine, thanks ! We will check that out. It is coming from Calgary. As for getting it into our apartment, stairs and door, yes; the tiny elevator, almost certainly not. Its 4 floors, so not too bad, for a couple strong mover guys that is ;-}


----------

